# Canon updates its list of products affected by supply chain issues



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 8, 2021)

> Canon has updated its list of current products affected by supply chain issues to include the recently announced Canon RF 5.2mm f/2.8L Dual Lens Fisheye.
> If you have read much about the global chip and optical glass shortages, all signs point to this being an issue well into 2022. If any of the new products are going to fit into your workflow, I’d definitely get on a preorder list or two, as there are always cancellations.
> I appreciate Canon doing this, as a lot of these things are out of its control. Even bad news can sometimes help you plan projects and work taking place in the near future.
> [Applicable products]
> ...




[url=https://www.canonrumors.com/canon-updates-its-list-of-products-affected-by-supply-chain-issues/]Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2021)

The RF 24-70/2.8L IS will likely be my next purchase, nice that it's not on the list.


----------



## csibra (Oct 8, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The RF 24-70/2.8L IS will likely be my next purchase, nice that it's not on the list.


Well, the RF 24-105 F4 L IS also not on the list, but it isn't available.


----------



## Tremotino (Oct 8, 2021)

Interesting: R5/R6 is also not on the list


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2021)

csibra said:


> Well, the RF 24-105 F4 L IS also not on the list, but it isn't available.


It's in stock right now at canon.com, actually.


----------



## t.linn (Oct 8, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> The RF 24-70/2.8L IS will likely be my next purchase, nice that it's not on the list.


Neither is the 28-70 F2 and I've been waiting for my order since spring.


----------



## csibra (Oct 8, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> It's in stock right now at canon.com, actually.


Oh, I hope it's coming to Eastern-Europe too.


----------



## entoman (Oct 9, 2021)

ALL of the RF lenses on the list published here are actually in stock and available right now from Panamoz, which is where I buy all my gear. I honestly wouldn’t use any other company. They are a grey exporter based in Hong Kong. I’ve never been let down once in the 10 years I’ve been buying from them.


----------



## photoenix (Oct 10, 2021)

really? lens hood, strap, eye cup.....


----------



## Jack Jian (Oct 10, 2021)

RF5.2mm F2.8 L DUAL FISHEYE

I watched their demo dance video on Oculus VR and I can confidently say that Canon just made history in the world of VR. 30yrs from now (or could be even before that), this will be known as one of legendary lens, along with R5 for its 8k. People simply haven't realized it yet, wait until Oculus Quest series became a mainstream personal entertainment & productivity gadget, when more and more content for VR are created, 8K and this lens will be the initial dominator in the market. The quality is that good! A complete system in a tiny form factor with quick & hassle free processing.


----------



## entoman (Oct 10, 2021)

photoenix said:


> really? lens hood, strap, eye cup.....


Yes, initially it seems laughable, but it’s not just chips that are suffering from supply chain issues. Almost every company, even those that manufacture entirely in-house, have problems obtaining raw materials and components. In the UK we even have a shortage of truck drivers, so fuel, food and manufactured goods are all stuck firmly in the pipeline.


----------



## LogicExtremist (Oct 11, 2021)

A lot of the items on the list, that have actually been released, ARE available in other countries. 

Are these worth getting? It all depends on: 

how badly buyers want something
how much buyers are willing to pay, considering the inflated overseas prices compared to the US
whether the item would survive the long shipping journey
what the shipping costs
if Canon would honor the warranty on an item purchased in another country

I've previously posted a link to a YouTube video of a guy in Australia who somehow purchased and reviewed the RF 100-400 f/8, and it's not a preview, nor loaner from Canon, just someone who ordered it and it shipped. 

That got me curious about what's available outside the US, so I did a google search for the same place. There are plenty of RF 100-500 lenses for around $5,000 AUD, which translates to around $3,650 USD before shipping, way more than the $2,800 that B&H sells them for normally, basically 30% more.


----------



## Flamingtree (Oct 11, 2021)

LogicExtremist said:


> A lot of the items on the list, that have actually been released, ARE available in other countries.
> 
> Are these worth getting? It all depends on:
> 
> ...


Once you factor 10% GST and Australian consumer protection the difference isn’t that bad.


----------



## photoenix (Oct 11, 2021)

entoman said:


> Yes, initially it seems laughable, but it’s not just chips that are suffering from supply chain issues. Almost every company, even those that manufacture entirely in-house, have problems obtaining raw materials and components. In the UK we even have a shortage of truck drivers, so fuel, food and manufactured goods are all stuck firmly in the pipeline.



I doubt that plastic is in short supply and the strap looks like any other canon strap. I have 2 or 3 somewhere lying around.

That's not a shortage of truck drivers, that's just because you thought Brexit was a smart move.


----------



## entoman (Oct 11, 2021)

photoenix said:


> I doubt that plastic is in short supply and the strap looks like any other canon strap. I have 2 or 3 somewhere lying around.
> 
> That's not a shortage of truck drivers, that's just because you thought Brexit was a smart move.


Well for starters, I most definitely didn’t think Brexit was a smart move, although we do seem to have handled Covid vaccinations much better when freed from Euro bureaucracy. But let’s not dwell on politics, this isn’t the place for it.

Your assumption that plastic isn’t in short supply is based on zero evidence. Covid caused and continues to cause massive logistical problems worldwide, and it affects almost everything, including plastics. Also almost all companies worldwide are short-staffed, so they don’t have the labour available for either manufacturing or delivery.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 12, 2021)

entoman said:


> Your assumption that plastic isn’t in short supply is based on zero evidence.


In fact, the resins used to make plastics have been in short supply for months. There have been multiple news reports on it, and I’ve heard it from multiple contractors in plumbing and irrigation. The cost of PVC is up substantially.

Sadly, lots of people posting here spout opinions with no facts to support their claims.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Oct 12, 2021)

My RF 100-500mm was delivered two weeks ago and my RF 16mm F2.8 shipped today. Canons seems to be working their list


----------



## manwithafrotto (Oct 13, 2021)

Jack Jian said:


> RF5.2mm F2.8 L DUAL FISHEYE
> 
> I watched their demo dance video on Oculus VR and I can confidently say that Canon just made history in the world of VR. 30yrs from now (or could be even before that), this will be known as one of legendary lens, along with R5 for its 8k. People simply haven't realized it yet, wait until Oculus Quest series became a mainstream personal entertainment & productivity gadget, when more and more content for VR are created, 8K and this lens will be the initial dominator in the market. The quality is that good! A complete system in a tiny form factor with quick & hassle free processing.



Is there a higher quality version available to download somewhere? Looks like trash on my quest 2 with I'm guessing youtubes terrible compression.


----------



## toodamnice (Oct 13, 2021)

Amazon has 6 RF 100 macro lenses as of 10-13-21 @ 3:54 CDT. Get one before they're gone.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 14, 2021)

manwithafrotto said:


> Is there a higher quality version available to download somewhere? Looks like trash on my quest 2 with I'm guessing youtubes terrible compression.


Canon uploaded it in 8k to youtube, you could use something like youtube-dl to download the 8k version and use your regular VR video player to play it.


----------



## 810k (Oct 14, 2021)

Does anyone have any info/rumors on when the R3 is comming to stores in EU? 
I have seen some stores having 25th of November as a predicted delivery date.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 14, 2021)

810k said:


> Does anyone have any info/rumors on when the R3 is comming to stores in EU?
> I have seen some stores having 25th of November as a predicted delivery date.



Will this lens be compatible with the R3, I assume so. the R5 video specs kinda suck for high quality VR capture (only 4K at 60fps).


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 14, 2021)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> Will this lens be compatible with the R3, I assume so. the R5 video specs kinda suck for high quality VR capture (only 4K at 60fps).


If by 'this lens' you mean the 5.2mm dual fisheye, then most likely no, it will not be compatible with the R3.


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 17, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> If by 'this lens' you mean the 5.2mm dual fisheye, then most likely no, it will not be compatible with the R3.



any particular reason? It’s the same image circle on the same sized sensor, right? Just seems weird not to have it functional on a much more functional (at least in terms of specs) VR video camera (the R3). I really want this lens, but I can’t justify it, if it’s locked into the R5.


----------



## EricN (Oct 18, 2021)

HurtinMinorKey said:


> any particular reason? It’s the same image circle on the same sized sensor, right? Just seems weird not to have it functional on a much more functional (at least in terms of specs) VR video camera (the R3). I really want this lens, but I can’t justify it, if it’s locked into the R5.


I think it needs the 8k resolution


----------



## HurtinMinorKey (Oct 18, 2021)

EricN said:


> I think it needs the 8k resolution


The R5 only does 4K at 60fps, but you raise a good point, maybe there is a crop factor issue with the higher fps R3. I’ll investigate


----------

